# Riddle:



## phlux (Jul 23, 2003)

The Maker does not need it
The Buyer does not use it
The User does not see it


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

a coffin?


----------



## phlux (Jul 23, 2003)

yep


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phlux _
> *yep *



More Please


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 1, 2003)

here's a puzzle for ya, KatGurl:

Rearrange the letters of the words below to form one single word that is something many children like to do.

ROAST MULES


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *a coffin? *



You're pretty sharp for only being a kitten...


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *here's a puzzle for ya, KatGurl:
> 
> Rearrange the letters of the words below to form one single word that is something many children like to do.
> ...



Okay whats the answer this is killing me


----------



## phlux (Aug 1, 2003)

SOMERSAULT

( knew it immediately - but took me a second to figure out how to spell it)


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 1, 2003)

yep!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 1, 2003)

here's another:

Rearrange the letters in the word DORMITORY to form a generally accurate description of the average college student's living quarters... (two words)


----------



## kenpoevolution (Aug 6, 2003)

DIRTY ROOM 

That one came to me in a few seconds


----------



## kenpoevolution (Aug 6, 2003)

Any more riddles?


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 16, 2003)

Here's one for you....

  A man rode into town on a horse on Friday.  He left town on his horse two days later on Friday.
How is this possible??

Also, a man builds his home with all the walls facing South.
How is this possible?

I have a few more if you get these two.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Aug 16, 2003)

the house is built at the north pole... the other i have heard but forget the answer lol


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Here's one for you....
> 
> A man rode into town on a horse on Friday.  He left town on his horse two days later on Friday.
> ...



I'm guessing his horse's name is Friday?


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 16, 2003)

Yes, the house was built on the North Pole and the horse's name is Friday.

Here's one!
  A man was found dead in a pile of 53 bicycles...what happened?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 16, 2003)

he died or was killed in a card game (53 cards not 52 cards)
 more riddles please


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 21, 2003)

There is a common English word that is nine letters long. Each time you remove a letter from it, it still remains an English word - from nine letters right down to a single letter. What is the original word, and what are the words that it becomes after removing one letter at a time? 

this one made me think... took me a day or so to solve it.  You don't have to remove the letters in any kind of order.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 24, 2003)

guesses, anyone?


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Yes, the house was built on the North Pole and the horse's name is Friday.*


Then you should have put a comma between "horse" and "on Friday" in the original riddle.
Better yet, leave "on a horse" out; if you say "A man rode into town", it's enough.


----------

